# Moving from Scotland



## shona83 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi,

I am very new to this site so apologies if I am asking questions that have already been answered. My boyfriend and I are looking to move to Paphos in the New Year from Scotland. Our house is up for sale at the moment so as soon as it sells we are off. My boyfriend works in the oil industry and works all over the world so can be based in any country. After doing a lot of research I realise that I am going to find it extremely difficult to find a job however due to my boyfriends line of work it is not essential financially that I have a job but I have always worked and it also passes the time when he is away working as that can be up to 6 weeks at a time. Can anyone recomend websites that I can look at for positions or am I best to wait until I am there to start looking?

My next question is, can anyone recommend a shipping company from Scotland. We have got various quotes etc but it would be good to get a recommendation from someone who has used the company.

Last question is regarding leasing a house. I have been looking on various websites but there is so many of them. Obviously once our house sells we will come over and start looking at property to lease but can anyone recommend a reputable leasing company or are they all pretty much the same.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi shona,

Welcome to the forum.
My advice is to wait until you get here and then look for a rental.
The problem with many of the rental sites is that they do not update very often so many properties you see online will have been rented out while on the other hand the companies will have lots of properties that are not on their sites.
Make sure that which ever rental company you use also manages the properties once they are rented. If not you will find it difficult to get landlords to do repairs etc.
Unfortunately there are far too many rental companies who only care about getting their commission for renting a property out and then wash their hands of any problems which occur later.

Book a holiday let for 2 or 3 weeks when you first come over and then you will be in better postion to choose a place which suits you rather than trying to do it online.

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As far as work is concerned again I would say wiat until you get here as employers tend to like to see you face to face.
If you are unable to find a suitable job you could maybe consider doing some voluntary work to keep you occupied.


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Shona, 

Where in Scotland are you from? We just moved over from Fife at the end of August there! My husband is also in the oil industry!! 
I haven't looked for any work as I am a full time mum, so can't help you there.
We used Anglo Pacific who were very professional up to the point when our container arrived and there was a piece of paper work missing which delayed our container being released and took 3wks in the end!! But take that hiccup away the packers were great, not a single thing broken out of a 40ft container!!! I have heard Whytes are also very good!!
I have to agree with Veronica on looking for property once you get here as we went through 3 different agents, but didn't see any of the properties we were hoping for as the sites hadn't been updated.

Best of Luck 

Kelly x


----------



## shona83 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I thought we would prob be better waiting until we get there. We have just had an offer on our house so looking to come across early in the new year to start looking. 
Thanks for the recommendations on movers Kelly, I will definately look in to them. We are moving from Montrose, near Dundee. How are you finding it over there? I cant wait to move, bit nervous at the same time but I am sure it will be fine.

Shona
x


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

shona83 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I thought we would prob be better waiting until we get there. We have just had an offer on our house so looking to come across early in the new year to start looking.
> Thanks for the recommendations on movers Kelly, I will definately look in to them. We are moving from Montrose, near Dundee. How are you finding it over there? I cant wait to move, bit nervous at the same time but I am sure it will be fine.
> 
> Shona
> x


Hi Shona, if you do manage to get over for a visit around 2nd Feb, please feel free to join our lunchtime meet up in Paphos, you will get invaluable advice and feed back from expats who have gone through what you will be going through in the not to distant future .


----------



## shona83 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the invite. That would be great to talk to people who have gone through it. I am unsure of the dates we will be over as it will depend on when my boyfriend is home from offshore but if we are over at that time I would love to come and meet up with you all.
Thank you.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi geraldine,

Saw Shona's post and your reply with interest. We are moving to Cyprus mid-April if all carries on going to plan and visiting20th Fenruary to 3rd March to look around for renatl property - do you have any meets planned for that period where ewe could come and pick peoples brains (in return for liquid refreshment of course!)?

Let me know - thanks.

Regards,

David


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

It's only normal to feel nervous  we are all settled and loving it!!! Living the Dream as they say.

Wishing you all the best in your plans and future move x

Kelly x


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

buster12 said:


> Hi geraldine,
> 
> Saw Shona's post and your reply with interest. We are moving to Cyprus mid-April if all carries on going to plan and visiting20th Fenruary to 3rd March to look around for renatl property - do you have any meets planned for that period where ewe could come and pick peoples brains (in return for liquid refreshment of course!)?
> 
> ...


Hi David, 

As far as I am aware at the moment there isn't anything else planned for those dates, if something comes up, I shall put onto the Forum.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you Geraldine.

Have a great Christmas and a very happy New Year, - and of course the same wishes to everyone on the forum!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

buster12 said:


> Hi geraldine,
> 
> Saw Shona's post and your reply with interest. We are moving to Cyprus mid-April if all carries on going to plan and visiting20th Fenruary to 3rd March to look around for renatl property - do you have any meets planned for that period where ewe could come and pick peoples brains (in return for liquid refreshment of course!)?
> 
> ...


If there are no formal meets planned at the time you could always try and create one. I'm sure a number of us would be happy to meet and offer our experiences.

Pete


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Where abouts is he based,my son on rigs Aus at the moment,does 4 week on 4 week off,sometimes does his courses in Scotland.He moves up and down Aus coast,Perth.Melbourne ect.,.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> If there are no formal meets planned at the time you could always try and create one. I'm sure a number of us would be happy to meet and offer our experiences.
> 
> Pete


Hello Pete,

That sounds like a plan! We are over from 20th February for 10 days so will look to put something up on the forum a couple of weeks before - any suggestions as to a suitable place?

Have a great New Year,

David


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

buster12 said:


> Hello Pete,
> 
> That sounds like a plan! We are over from 20th February for 10 days so will look to put something up on the forum a couple of weeks before - any suggestions as to a suitable place?
> 
> ...


As we live up in the hills our favourite places are not down in Paphos so the first question is whether people can and are willing to travel out of town. Next is time of day - lunch or evening (which is our preference).

Just as an idea in case you want to look on a map, immediate thoughts would be either Kallepia, Simou or Kathekas.

Happy New Year to you too.

Pete


----------



## pammy221 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi guys, my husband and I are leaving the kids with grandparents for a week and coming over from aberdeen in april to look around to see which area would be most suitable for us, he too is in the oil industry month on/off, wonder if any of you could advise which area to rent a villa for the week so we can research where we will come to once house sells? Kids are 1 and 3
Thanks!


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> As we live up in the hills our favourite places are not down in Paphos so the first question is whether people can and are willing to travel out of town. Next is time of day - lunch or evening (which is our preference).
> 
> Just as an idea in case you want to look on a map, immediate thoughts would be either Kallepia, Simou or Kathekas.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete,

Thanks for suggestions - I will peruse the map and see what can be sorted out!

What village do you live in? We also are looking to live 'out of town' and are looking forward to reviewing various areas we have in mind.

I assume I can impose on your help to sort out the best place to meet up (that is, the best grub!) once we have a village in mind? I am looking forward to picking your (and anyone else who is about) brains to help us sort out a short term (and possibly long term) rental for when we move in April. All suddenly rushing up on us now......

Best wishes,

David.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

buster12 said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> Thanks for suggestions - I will peruse the map and see what can be sorted out!
> 
> ...


We live in Kannaviou although we are actually outside the main village nicely secluded and with fabulous views.

Please do ask for whatever help you need.

Pete


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> We live in Kannaviou although we are actually outside the main village nicely secluded and with fabulous views.
> 
> Please do ask for whatever help you need.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete,

sounds delightful! Had a look on t/internet and Simou looks interesting for a meet - what is the taverna like there?

David


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

buster12 said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> sounds delightful! Had a look on t/internet and Simou looks interesting for a meet - what is the taverna like there?
> 
> David


One of our favourites is in Simou:
http://www.facebook.com/tremithas?fref=ts

Lovely welcoming people and good food.

Pete


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

pammy221 said:


> Hi guys, my husband and I are leaving the kids with grandparents for a week and coming over from aberdeen in april to look around to see which area would be most suitable for us, he too is in the oil industry month on/off, wonder if any of you could advise which area to rent a villa for the week so we can research where we will come to once house sells? Kids are 1 and 3
> Thanks!


Hello Pam,

I just came across your comment. I'm not on this forum much just every week or 2. I too from Aberdeen and work in the oil and gas in North Sea and worldwide. I have had my villa in Cyprus for coming up to 8 years in June. Aberdeen is still my home but I have my property in Cyprus as a second home and holiday rental to help with the bills. If you want any advice then I would be happy to share my experiences if I can help. Some of the things I have learnt the hard way. The most important piece of advice I can give anyone is to make sure you only by a property with title deeds. If someone offers you a property with an AX Number which is a property with a pending title deed, don't take it!! Only buy with a title deed!! 

Oh and also there's a lot of people on this particular forum that see Paphos as the bee all and end all of moving to Cyprus. There is a lot of other beautiful other villages out there in the eastern part of the island which are worth considering. Some of my neighbours in my village and street are desperate to sell and have just received there title deeds which I know 100% for sure as they received them the same time as I did. You will also find better beaches in the East, however Paphos may appeal to you. Everyone's tastes and circumstances are different.

If you want to email me privately, I do not mind, I'm currently offshore but home in a few weeks in February 2013 and plan to go over to my villa in March 2013.

Kind Regards,

Frank


----------

